# Cabin Fever 2016



## RonGinger (Dec 3, 2015)

It is only about 6 weeks now until Cabin Fever 2016. Remember it has returned to its original date in January. It has also moved to the Lebanon Valley Expo center. I talked to Gary the other day and he says there is plenty of room there, almost the same as at York. He will have all the usual areas, model boats, trains and lots of tables for steam and gas engines.

He has several vendors this year with CNC equipment and he is hoping we can get some exhibitors in to show their home CNC projects. I know its kind of hard to bring along a whole mill conversion, but maybe some parts, photos, etc can be brought. Ive been working on a small lathe that may be far enough along to bring.

I am still working on the details, but it looks like Brian Barker will be holding an all day class  on Installing and Using Mach4 on Friday. Details still being worked, I will post more when they are complete.


----------



## deverett (Dec 3, 2015)

Ron

I realise the commercial implications of changing, but I preferred the old date because I fear for the inclement weather in January.  I know that the show has never been postponed in previous years, but...

So regretfully I will not be going.  Pity, because I really enjoyed the show at York.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## cheepo45 (Dec 3, 2015)

I haven't missed one yet.
I'm looking forward to seeing all my home machinist friends, and making new ones.
What are the best hotel deals?
    cheepo45


----------



## purpleknif (Dec 4, 2015)

A friend and I went last year. Its about a 6 hour trip but well worth it. Well, other than the awful hotel. It was so bad that the Wyndham Group refunded our money after sending someone from corporate to inspect it as I suggested.
 That said, the extra distance isn't a problem but the uncertain weather at that time of year will keep us away.


----------



## purpleknif (Dec 4, 2015)

Found the receipt. You want to avoid the Super 8 at 40 Arsenal Rd. I used to be a professional musician on the road about 30 weeks a year and this place is one of, if not the, worst place I've ever seen.


----------



## kvom (Dec 4, 2015)

Did some travel arrangement comparisons.

I can fly SW r/t to BWI for $117 and rent a car there for $80 for 3 days.

Or I can drive 1500 miles in my own car and spend $100+ on gas.

Guess I won't be bringing any models or carrying back any heavy purchases.  

I enjoyed last year since I could visit both CF and NAMES on the same 3-week trip in decent weather.  And there were fun things to do  (HD tour, Clock&Watch museum. Henry Ford)

Might still go to NAMES.


----------



## littlelocos (Dec 4, 2015)

Joy and I will be there this year, set up right inside the door to the main hall.  We've kicked around the idea of bringing our 3D printer and have it running during the show.

If you make it to the show, stop by and say "Hi."  We're looking forward to a good time.

See you there,
Todd.

Todd & Joy Snouffer
Littlelocos Model Engineering


----------



## RonGinger (Dec 4, 2015)

> You want to avoid the Super 8 at 40 Arsenal Rd.



yes, because that is in the wrong city. The show will be in Lebanon PA, not York as in the past years. It was in Lebanon in 2001, but an entire new hall has been added bringing the total space  up to near the same as York.


----------



## apointofview (Dec 13, 2015)

I am planning to go this year and bring my boat. Does anyone know what I will need to tap into the compressed air system at the show ?
Pete


----------



## purpleknif (Dec 13, 2015)

RonGinger said:


> yes, because that is in the wrong city. The show will be in Lebanon PA, not York as in the past years. It was in Lebanon in 2001, but an entire new hall has been added bringing the total space  up to near the same as York.




 Oops. My bad. Avoid it anyway if you're ever in York !


----------



## kvom (Dec 13, 2015)

apointofview said:


> I am planning to go this year and bring my boat. Does anyone know what I will need to tap into the compressed air system at the show ?
> Pete



1/4 NPT male


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 13, 2015)

> I am planning to go this year and bring my boat. Does anyone know what I will need to tap into the compressed air system at the show ?
> Pete



the air system has IIRC  1' black pipe with brass airshutoff stop cocks about every 4 feet or so. the threads on the stop cocks are female 1/4 npt. 
so you need 1/4 npt male connector to thread into that I highly recommend a regulator with oil separator/ filter. then some sort of manifold to separate a line out or each engine. some guys have a regulator for each air engine. 

Quick disconnects can come in handy as can aquarium ar gang valves. 
I usually have a fitting assortment with plugs "T"s etc.


----------



## apointofview (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks guys thats exactly what I needed to know !
Sure hope the weather lets me get there
Pete


----------



## Aerostar55 (Dec 14, 2015)

apointofview said:


> I am planning to go this year and bring my boat. Does anyone know what I will need to tap into the compressed air system at the show ?
> Pete



Take a look at this youtube video of steam engines operating at the show.  I think the cut off tap is the same as a home type air compressor fitting.
You could always call the number on Cabin Fever Expo website and ask Gary.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYSPwDNLI7I[/ame]


----------



## jschoenly (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Sorry we have been on the quiet side, but it doesn't mean we aren't in full swing of planning for the show.  We are looking forward to the change back to January and are busy working out the details of the move.  I'm sure there will be some hiccups and adjustments this first year with everyone getting used to the new building (including us!), but we are excited!

One thing I wanted to get out there and make sure people know about is a change to the Exhibitor Appreciation Event.  In past years we have done a dinner and it was well received.  With the new venue, we thought a change would be good here as well and therefore are excited to announce we will instead be having a Sunday Morning Breakfast!  In appreciation to all our exhibitors for making the show what it is, you will received a voucher for your free breakfast onsite on Sunday morning when you check into the show.  This breakfast will be open to everyone, public included and will be ~$8 for general admittance.  

As always if anyone has any questions, please feel free to message me, email us at [email protected] or call us at 800-789-5068.  We are sad to hear those who can not attend, but looking forward to everyone who is able this year and in the future!  Hoping to see some new faces in addition to the regular crowd!  Bring someone new along!  Thanks and see you soon!

Jared


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 22, 2015)

I left a small handful of Cabin Fever flyers at the local Maker space Most have been picked up . 
Tin


----------



## V 45 (Jan 4, 2016)

I live about 10 miles away from the Expo center  ...glad it's sooo close for me this year. I can't wait to go and pick folks brains about making these awesome engines and other items !!! The weather here will be above normal and NO SNOW predicted !!! Should be a great time so come on out...NO SNOW !!!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 11, 2016)

For those visiting Cabin fever I would like to remind you that the new(Old) Venue
Is nearby a couple of IMHO must see historical sites. 

Cornwall furnace  
http://www.cornwallironfurnace.org/tour.htm
And Hopewell Furnace

http://www.nps.gov/hofu/planyourvisit/basicinfo.htm


Landis Valley Museum

http://www.landisvalleymuseum.org/
tin


----------



## kvom (Jan 11, 2016)

I might take a look at the Hershey factory tour.  http://www.hersheys.com/chocolateworld/chocolate-tour


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 14, 2016)

Ok, 6AM, the truck is loaded and I'm out of here. 550 miles to go. See you all Friday or Saturday


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 14, 2016)

As usual we will set a side a few spaces for HMEM members.  Let us know if you want to be seen associating with some tough old bird. 
Tin Falcon


----------



## jschoenly (Jan 18, 2016)

The 20th Annual Cabin Fever has come and gone with great success!  We want to give a hearty THANK YOU to all who made it out - Exhibiting, Vending, or Visiting!  It was not only good to be back in Lebanon in the expanded facility, but great to be back in January where we all needed a break.  There was an Energy and Vitality that we haven't see for a few years this past weekend.  There were great displays, great demonstrations, lots of goodies to come home with, and plenty of camaraderie!  We were generally running around like mad trying to keep everything going and like many years we didn't get to speak with everyone, but we would just like to say again - THANK YOU to all that made it a great 20th year!  We hope everyone is home safe and getting some much needed rest!  Take care and we look forward to you next year!! (Jan. 13-15, 2017!)

Gary, Jared, Joan, Jen, & All the Cabin Fever Team!


----------



## Wizard69 (Jan 24, 2016)

jschoenly said:


> The 20th Annual Cabin Fever has come and gone with great success!  We want to give a hearty THANK YOU to all who made it out - Exhibiting, Vending, or Visiting!  It was not only good to be back in Lebanon in the expanded facility, but great to be back in January where we all needed a break.  There was an Energy and Vitality that we haven't see for a few years this past weekend.  There were great displays, great demonstrations, lots of goodies to come home with, and plenty of camaraderie!  We were generally running around like mad trying to keep everything going and like many years we didn't get to speak with everyone, but we would just like to say again - THANK YOU to all that made it a great 20th year!  We hope everyone is home safe and getting some much needed rest!  Take care and we look forward to you next year!! (Jan. 13-15, 2017!)
> 
> Gary, Jared, Joan, Jen, & All the Cabin Fever Team!




Gary;

I have to thank you for continuing to put on these great events!   I had to miss last years show so I was eager to see this one and a bit concerned about leaving York!   I really like the York area as there is plenty to do if you stretch the trip by a couple of days.   I'm happy to report that the new location is fantastic even if it took awhile to find it.  Plus the area offers its own great things to do!

One of those great things to do was the Cornwall Furnace, a great side trip.   Then there was Hershey a diabetics worst nightmare.       When promoting your event it might be a good thing to allude to the other attractions in the area, especially ones like Cornwall that many going to Cabin Fever will be interested in.  Variety I think make people more eager to attempt the trip, either alone or with the wife whom is free to explore. 

As for the show I might mention the following:

1.   A layout of the complex is in order, maybe on promotional materials or these days as a download.   I'm embarrassed to say that I missed two entire halls with my first walk around.    This would greatly help first timers to the complex.  

2.  I did mis the outdoor displays that you had in the spring at York.    I didn't see the exterior of the complex so I don't know if this is feasible or for that matter if I just missed something completely.    Casting, black smithing and other activities are always worth a watch.  Obviously weather is an issue, I just wanted to point out that it is a draw.  

3.   It would be nice to see the auction area recycled into more display space for Saturday and Sunday!   Tables on wheels maybe?    I should mention that the auction is one reason I go to Cabin Fever as it (slowly) outfit my shop.   All auctions are a crap shoot but each time I make it to Cabin Fever I seem to find something I can use.    Just so you know the auction is a big reason for going for me.   

Oh by the way I didn't speak to you or anybody else because it was obvious you all were working your butts off.   I never want to disturb a man or woman working that hard while I'm effectively on vacation.   You have a great team!  

In any event thanks again for the great show!  

David Frantz


----------



## Engine maker (Jan 25, 2016)

Great show, but a few observations.

I saw only 2 small 7' X 11" signs for the back two exhibit halls. I know people who never made it to the back halls. 

The back hall was way overcrowded with exhibitors as compared to the main hall.

I've always been told that there are NO reserved tables for exhibitors, but when I arrived at 3 pm on Thursday (I was the second person through the door) 3/4 of the exhibitor tables in the main hall all had reserved tags for one or two groups. How about giving the private exhibitor a chance to get onto the well lighted and warmer hall! If these groups want there own show put them in the halls in the back so if people want to see them let them search them out.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 25, 2016)

And maybe serve cheese to go with the Wine. they used to do that at the previous venue. 
Tin


----------

